# Canadian plant restrictions coming.



## DigitalTorture (Apr 6, 2017)

Canada, 4 plant count with 100cm height restriction. What are everyone's thoughts on this? With the new legislation being introduced sometime during next week, we will know for sure, but I personally think we will be allowed 6.


----------



## Growdict (Apr 6, 2017)

if you want to stay legal, bigger pots, more training, learn to scrog. especially if it is 4 plants total, i wonder if you will have to register as a home grower, that would be a headache to maintain a list of that.


----------



## DigitalTorture (Apr 6, 2017)

Growdict said:


> if you want to stay legal, bigger pots, more training, learn to scrog. especially if it is 4 plants total, i wonder if you will have to register as a home grower, that would be a headache to maintain a list of that.


I honestly can't see them making us register. Training your plants is going to be a necessity if they keep that stupid height restriction. Also if they keep the 4 plant count, that pretty much screws up any kind of perpetual setup.


----------



## DigitalTorture (Apr 6, 2017)

I can see autoflower seeds becoming very popular in Canada.


----------



## Growdict (Apr 6, 2017)

unless you can buy decent sized clones from a local dispensary. that would keep your numbers lower by taking 4 weeks out of the cycle


----------



## DigitalTorture (Apr 6, 2017)

Growdict said:


> unless you can buy decent sized clones from a local dispensary. that would keep your numbers lower by taking 4 weeks out of the cycle


Yeah, true. Some people like the pheno hunt and being in possession of something special though. I used to have a purple Kush that had bright reddish purple bud. The only plant out of 10 that was like that.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 13, 2017)

Once an outlaw always an outlaw lol. With a plant count of 4 there is no way I will be compliant, it just won't work as it would take to long to get the yield I need out of 4 plants and not have more ready to go, just a stupid thing IMO. I am not celibrating this at all .


----------



## DigitalTorture (Apr 13, 2017)

It really sounds like they are going to restrict us to using only approved seeds and clones also. I read the bill (most of it) and it definately looks that way.


----------



## Growdict (Apr 13, 2017)

man, it would cost so much money if they want to register and ensure compliance on a million home grows. are they going to do DNA tests on plants? *headshake*.


----------



## DigitalTorture (Apr 13, 2017)

I know. This bill is all about making money for the rich and not about letting us have cannabis because there is nothing wrong with using it.


----------



## itsmehigh (Apr 13, 2017)

Works for me....it's a start in the right direction. At least I have a choice. Growing Is not for everybody. I'll still buy, ocassionaly. 

 

Itsme


----------



## DigitalTorture (Apr 13, 2017)

Nice, nice. I wonder if people who brew beer in their basement have to report it to the police when they do? That's what they say we are going to have to do if the province says we do.



itsmehigh said:


> Works for me....it's a start in the right direction. At least I have a choice. Growing Is not for everybody. I'll still buy, ocassionaly.
> 
> View attachment 3924187
> 
> Itsme


----------



## itsmehigh (Apr 13, 2017)

DigitalTorture said:


> Nice, nice. I wonder if people who brew beer in their basement have to report it to the police when they do? That's what they say we are going to have to do if the province says we do.


or else what? They going to throw me in jail? 
Sounds like prohibition....I'm not stopping during legalization.


Itsme.


----------



## DigitalTorture (Apr 13, 2017)

itsmehigh said:


> or else what? They going to throw me in jail?
> Sounds like prohibition....I'm not stopping during legalization.
> View attachment 3924199
> 
> Itsme.


I agree with you, but yeah, it's jail time if you don't comply.


----------



## itsmehigh (Apr 13, 2017)

DigitalTorture said:


> I agree with you, but yeah, it's jail time if you don't comply.



Then don't sell to kids, or drive high.....You'll be just fine. It's a good thing not a bad thing. What are you worried about?

Itsme.


----------



## DigitalTorture (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm not worried about anything. I don't like the idea of a person coming into my house with a measuring tape. That or having to report what I'm doing to anyone.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 14, 2017)

itsmehigh said:


> Works for me....it's a start in the right direction. At least I have a choice. Growing Is not for everybody. I'll still buy, ocassionaly.
> 
> View attachment 3924187
> 
> Itsme


I buy now lol. There are 8 dispensaries within 15 minutes and I live in butt fuck nowhere. The penalties for exceeding the count will most likely be severe. Yes it's finally legal but geared towards the money of big growers. Just not very excited about this. Oh and 6 of those are on reserves and also sell clones, don't think the cops will be shutting them down lol.


DigitalTorture said:


> Nice, nice. I wonder if people who brew beer in their basement have to report it to the police when they do? That's what they say we are going to have to do if the province says we do.


Do you have reference to this possibility? I'm trying to find the actual bill but havent looked to hard. Does anyone have a link for my lazy ass lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 14, 2017)

DigitalTorture said:


> I'm not worried about anything. I don't like the idea of a person coming into my house with a measuring tape. That or having to report what I'm doing to anyone.


Ain't happening here. Lol


----------



## DigitalTorture (Apr 14, 2017)

Budley Doright said:


> I buy now lol. There are 8 dispensaries within 15 minutes and I live in butt fuck nowhere. The penalties for exceeding the count will most likely be severe. Yes it's finally legal but geared towards the money of big growers. Just not very excited about this. Oh and 6 of those are on reserves and also sell clones, don't think the cops will be shutting them down lol.
> 
> Do you have reference to this possibility? I'm trying to find the actual bill but havent looked to hard. Does anyone have a link for my lazy ass lol.


I downloaded it from FB, but lost the link. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## DigitalTorture (Apr 14, 2017)

Budley Doright said:


> I buy now lol. There are 8 dispensaries within 15 minutes and I live in butt fuck nowhere. The penalties for exceeding the count will most likely be severe. Yes it's finally legal but geared towards the money of big growers. Just not very excited about this. Oh and 6 of those are on reserves and also sell clones, don't think the cops will be shutting them down lol.
> 
> Do you have reference to this possibility? I'm trying to find the actual bill but havent looked to hard. Does anyone have a link for my lazy ass lol.


http://www.parl.gc.ca/HousePublications/Publication.aspx?Language=E&Mode=1&DocId=8894959


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 14, 2017)

DigitalTorture said:


> Canada, 4 plant count with 100cm height restriction. What are everyone's thoughts on this? With the new legislation being introduced sometime during next week, we will know for sure, but I personally think we will be allowed 6.


whats the point of this Thread. It was always Illegal to Grow Plants.

Second The medical program and recreational program are to remain seperate... Meaning med growers already have high plant counts.

So whats the big fuss for.. Like come on people use your brains. It is not that serious. 

Use your brains. That is what there for..

Get you a 10 gram a day script 15 day script 20 ect. Like come on now really, wow. Perhaps im the only looking at the big picture.


----------



## DigitalTorture (Apr 14, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> whats the point of this Thread. It was always Illegal to Grow Plants.
> 
> Second The medical program and recreational program are to remain seperate... Meaning med growers already have high plant counts.
> 
> ...


I'm talking about the new recreational law that was presented yesterday. Use YOUR brain.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 14, 2017)

DigitalTorture said:


> I'm talking about the new recreational law that was presented yesterday. Use YOUR brain.


And most People who Really want to grow are doing it NOW. I wont sit down here and say "Everyone knows" there is a medical program, but most growers online and offline and through the biggest city In Canada Toronto, the circles Im in are growing 100 plus plant Counts.

Now What Jack....

Dont act like you dont know there has been an MMAR program for almost 20 years now..

Like you would really have to be on the lower side of thinking, given everyone can grow. Getting a liscense Legit is easy aswell.

Guess it's just you worrying about 4 plants.

At 1 gram a day you are given 5 plants.

Again the Programs are to Remain Seperate.. 
so go ahead be legal with four plants Lmao...

Nothing that can be rebutled to what I just pointed out...


----------



## DigitalTorture (Apr 14, 2017)

I dont care what people are/have been/will be doing. The purpose of this thread was to get feedback and start a discussion on how people feel about the new law and the limits on plant count and height that are being imposed. Ive been growing for a great many years and will continue to do so for many more. Ive also went to prison for a few of those years for cannabis. You mentioned that getting a license is easy.... Not for someone who doesn't like to cheat or use their health as an excuse to get stoned. I prefer to say "i smoke cannabis because i like it!". Now please take your negative attitude to another thread and kindly fuck off.


----------



## Growdict (Apr 14, 2017)

The people that are already growing, most everyone on this site will continue on. Legal or not. In trying to figure out what they mean by 4 plants, only goverment approved cnnabis, it sounds like they are proposing a system of selling clones from dispensaries. 

So if they have new people interested in growing, they can buy 4 shwag clones from a dispensary every 10 weeks and throw em under a light at home. Gotta present id and growing address at time of pickup. Taxed heavily for the goverments cut.


----------



## DigitalTorture (Apr 14, 2017)

Growdict said:


> The people that are already growing, most everyone on this site will continue on. Legal or not. In trying to figure out what they mean by 4 plants, only goverment approved cnnabis, it sounds like they are proposing a system of selling clones from dispensaries.
> 
> So if they have new people interested in growing, they can buy 4 shwag clones from a dispensary every 10 weeks and throw em under a light at home. Gotta present id and growing address at time of pickup. Taxed heavily for the goverments cut.


Yeah. That's the feeling I got from reading the bill also. They keep using the term "illicit cannabis".


----------



## DigitalTorture (Apr 14, 2017)

I am really grateful that I have my own genetics saved up. Just ordered more last week. I honestly believe that they are going to try and make it so we can only buy seeds and clones from them. Fuck that!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 14, 2017)

DigitalTorture said:


> I dont care what people are/have been/will be doing. The purpose of this thread was to get feedback and start a discussion on how people feel about the new law and the limits on plant count and height that are being imposed. Ive been growing for a great many years and will continue to do so for many more. Ive also went to prison for a few of those years for cannabis. You mentioned that getting a license is easy.... Not for someone who doesn't like to cheat or use their health as an excuse to get stoned. I prefer to say "i smoke cannabis because i like it!". Now please take your negative attitude to another thread and kindly fuck off.


I choose to stay!

Btw cheat, please it takes a certain amount of plants to make a good stream of oils if you do. Plants in veg and flower and not mention spare clones if something messes up.

The new Rec program Is Bullshit! If people want to have only four plants and height restrictions as you have stated more power to them too.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 14, 2017)

DigitalTorture said:


> http://www.parl.gc.ca/HousePublications/Publication.aspx?Language=E&Mode=1&DocId=8894959


Thx .


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 14, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> whats the point of this Thread. It was always Illegal to Grow Plants.
> 
> Second The medical program and recreational program are to remain seperate... Meaning med growers already have high plant counts.
> 
> ...


Perhaps your the only one that's not looking at the big picture. The 4 plant count won't work for me, never has unless I'm doing perpetual harvest, which needs more than 4 and no I don't want to purchase mine at $10 a gram thank you. Is it a step in the right direction? Yes but there needs to be more thought put into the growing aspect and yup I'll be making some seeds this summer lol.


----------



## DigitalTorture (Apr 14, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I choose to stay!
> 
> Btw cheat, please it takes a certain amount of plants to make a good stream of oils if you do. Plants in veg and flower and not mention spare clones if something messes up.
> 
> The new Rec program Is Bullshit! If people want to have only four plants and height restrictions as you have stated more power to them too.


Yeah, it is total bullshit. They keep mentioning "illicit cannabis" in the bill. I'm thinking that they are going to be coming around with their noses up our asses alot more now. And the thing is.... Harsher penalties for almost all offenses except possession under 30 grams.


----------



## DigitalTorture (Apr 14, 2017)

I could see limiting the amount of FLOWERING CANNABIS at 4 plants, but have 5 NON FLOWERING plants excluding clones. That way, it is still keeping things small, but allowing for problems and a perpetual garden. And there is no way I'm going to throw out my sensi skunk seeds. It seems like they are banning seeds from outside the country also.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 14, 2017)

DigitalTorture said:


> I could see limiting the amount of FLOWERING CANNABIS at 4 plants, but have 5 NON FLOWERING plants excluding clones. That way, it is still keeping things small, but allowing for problems and a perpetual garden. And there is no way I'm going to throw out my sensi skunk seeds. It seems like they are banning seeds from outside the country also.


wow they want a Monopoly. The government probably has contractors. Hope someone can find a company linked to anyone planning out the new recs...


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 15, 2017)

DigitalTorture said:


> I could see limiting the amount of FLOWERING CANNABIS at 4 plants, but have 5 NON FLOWERING plants excluding clones. That way, it is still keeping things small, but allowing for problems and a perpetual garden. And there is no way I'm going to throw out my sensi skunk seeds. It seems like they are banning seeds from outside the country also.


I'm going to have to read the whole thing in detail. As for seeds, for the first time I'm going to have to mail order, the seed store in my town just got busted and all their inventory seized . I figure they were sending shit to the States as the CBA was involved in the raid but that's only speculation. This spring is going to be the first for a few things for me as I defiantly grow my 10-15 plants lol. And yup differentiate between flowering and budding would be nice. I could probably live with 4 and 4. The inspection thing is more geared toward licensed growers I hope. Pretty hard to monitor rec growing I would think.


----------



## DigitalTorture (Apr 15, 2017)

What store was that?


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 15, 2017)

420 Kingston


----------



## DigitalTorture (Apr 15, 2017)

Budley Doright said:


> 420 Kingston


Oh. Holy crap. I am under the impression that we should be stocking up on seeds. That's what I'm doing ATM. Started ordering from JOTI and sensi seeds just to make sure I don't lose my fav varieties.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 15, 2017)

4 plants sucks but it's better than what we can grow now, legally. With training you can get 8-12 zips per plant outdoor and keep them under the limit so technically it's enough if all you want is your own smoke.

imo, the trick will be to just stay under the radar if you want to grow more, breed, etc. There's nothing in the legislation that I can see where you'll have to register to grow within the limit - federally. That said, I think there will be at least the odd province who may choose not to allow home grows or even municipal level governments restricting it so much it wouldn't be worthwhile. So again, keep things under the radar, don't grow outdoor, make your own seeds.

Reason I keep saying stay under the radar is what they won't be able to do unless they impose it provincially (which would be shot down by the courts at first challenge under the constitution) would be to enter/inspect your residence unannounced or at minimum without your permission. That is clear in the proposed legislation under Part 7 (Inspections), section 6 & 7. That essentially states that they cannot enter your dwelling without permission or a warrant if you refuse permission.

In addition, it would be impractical for them to have everyone register to grow (there's no indication of registration for rec legal in the legislation that I can see), whether indoor or outdoor. It would cost too much and be a cluster f*ck, just not seeing it.

So, just like many of us do now and some of us have done for many years. Continue growing, don't tell anyone other than maybe your significant other and if anything it'll be easier than it is today. With many more people growing rec + registered medical growers, law enforcement will be busy enough and have many more easy targets to bother with someone who as far as anyone else knows, doesn't even smoke pot, never mind grow it.

As far as the questions around _legal _ways to obtain "starting materials" being clones or seeds. That's not looking good in the legislation. Meaning that federally as they control the sourcing which means LP's only and you can't make your own seeds. It's looking like it will be imposed/restricted to LP crap and looks like they'll be at least trying to clamp down on seed distribution. e.g. Part 1, section 13 (1) where it says: "It is prohibited to possess, produce, sell, distribute or import anything with the intention that it will be used to produce, sell or distribute illicit cannabis". The pretty well says it all


----------



## DigitalTorture (Apr 15, 2017)

GroErr said:


> 4 plants sucks but it's better than what we can grow now, legally. With training you can get 8-12 zips per plant outdoor and keep them under the limit so technically it's enough if all you want is your own smoke.
> 
> imo, the trick will be to just stay under the radar if you want to grow more, breed, etc. There's nothing in the legislation that I can see where you'll have to register to grow within the limit - federally. That said, I think there will be at least the odd province who may choose not to allow home grows or even municipal level governments restricting it so much it wouldn't be worthwhile. So again, keep things under the radar, don't grow outdoor, make your own seeds.
> 
> ...


I did read somewhere in the final report that was released alongside the bill that the ability for provinces and whatnot to be able to impose a registry or such. I'll have to re read it when I have a chance. 

The part about the seeds is what really gets my goat. I guess it's back to being an outlaw.


----------



## DigitalTorture (Apr 15, 2017)

I think what they are going to do is have a registry of people "allowed" to do a home grow. All starting materials and information about the grow will be tied into that. Then they will make you sign a waiver allowing them to inspect without notice. So this will be put into the agreement. Don't sign and you will be considered "illicit CANNABIS"


----------



## GroErr (Apr 15, 2017)

DigitalTorture said:


> I did read somewhere in the final report that was released alongside the bill that the ability for provinces and whatnot to be able to impose a registry or such. I'll have to re read it when I have a chance.
> 
> The part about the seeds is what really gets my goat. I guess it's back to being an outlaw.


Yeah the seeds is my no registration and under the radar driver, I won't accept anything less than legal, meaning choice and freedom. I'm not interested in selling but I won't be limited to what and how I grow my own meds.



DigitalTorture said:


> I think what they are going to do is have a registry of people "allowed" to do a home grow. All starting materials and information about the grow will be tied into that. Then they will make you sign a waiver allowing them to inspect without notice. So this will be put into the agreement. Don't sign and you will be considered "illicit CANNABIS"


It's certainly possible provincially, no mention of it federally. So I wouldn't doubt if the odd province tries a registry, something like the failed gun registry program 

Any registration to me is not "legal" and I won't be any part of it, rec or medical. It makes you an instant target for whatever changes in federal, provincial, or municipal government of the day decide to implement. Including idiots like Kellie Leitch who's stated she'd repeal legalization "when" she gets elected in 2019 - ha, ha, ha...


----------



## BobCajun (Apr 18, 2017)

Differences between Cannabis Act and Tobacco Act. At the beginning they both state the "purpose" of the Act. The parts that are different are in italics. 

Tobacco Act;

4 The purpose of this Act is to provide a legislative response to a national public health problem of substantial and pressing concern and, in particular,
(a) to protect the health of Canadians in light of conclusive evidence implicating tobacco use in the incidence of numerous debilitating and fatal diseases;
(b) to protect young persons and others from inducements to use tobacco products and the consequent dependence on them;
(c) to protect the health of young persons by restricting access to tobacco products; and
(d) to enhance public awareness of the health hazards
of using tobacco products

Cannabis Act;

The purpose of this Act is to protect public health and public safety and, in particular, to
(a) protect the health of young persons by restricting their access to cannabis;
(b) protect young persons and others from inducements to use cannabis;
_*(c) provide for the licit production of cannabis to reduce illicit activities in relation to cannabis;

(d) deter illicit activities in relation to cannabis through appropriate sanctions and enforcement measures;

(e) reduce the burden on the criminal justice system in relation to cannabis;
*_
* (f) provide access to a quality-controlled supply of cannabis; and *
(g) enhance public awareness of the health risks associated with cannabis use

My question is why the additional purposes? And why is it illegal to mail tobacco between Provinces but not Cannabis? Alcohol also can't be moved between Provinces. Why is Canopy Growth Corp allowed to sell by mail nationwide? To be reasonable, all Cannabis sold in any Province should have to be produced there, or else open up mail order tobacco. And why is it not illegal to possess "illicit" tobacco like Cannabis?


----------



## DigitalTorture (Apr 18, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> Differences between Cannabis Act and Tobacco Act. At the beginning they both state the "purpose" of the Act. The parts that are different are in italics.
> 
> Tobacco Act;
> 
> ...


Very good questions.


----------



## BobCajun (Apr 19, 2017)

DigitalTorture said:


> Very good questions.


Yes, and ones that will never be asked by any politician of any party in Parliament, because they're all involved in the conflict of interest in which they profit personally from this farce of a Cannabis Act. If anybody investigated thoroughly they'd find a long list of politicians who intend to get rich from selling dope. THAT is why even the PC party has long since stopped objecting and started encouraging the fuckery.

I suggest that everyone who ever voted PC contact their MLA and tell them "screw you and your drug pushing excuse for a conservative party", if there's actually any PC MLAs in existence. If not, just choose any PC party at random and blast them for being vile and disgusting sell outs, to pretty much anything really, stupid wind turbines, selling dope, you name it. The takeover of the dope industry is just their latest strategy to get richer than ever while doing as little possible and screwing over the citizenry worse than ever. You know, stuff like "only the dope you buy from our guys is legal. All other dope is still illegal. Same plant, just it's illegal cuz we won't make any money from it. There's two kinds of THC, the kind our guys sell and the illegal kind. Our's you can possess, everybody else's you can't. Cuz we are dictators, hahaha, suckers".


----------



## EvilJayP (Apr 19, 2017)

DigitalTorture said:


> I'm not worried about anything. I don't like the idea of a person coming into my house with a measuring tape. That or having to report what I'm doing to anyone.


That is how I feel about registering as a patient ..but I did it to comply with the law..and 
With the republicans in charge ...who the fuck knows ,they could use the list call us criminals again and then round everyone up We the people have given the government way too much control over our personal lives ..


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 20, 2017)

EvilJayP said:


> That is how I feel about registering as a patient ..but I did it to comply with the law..and
> With the republicans in charge ...who the fuck knows ,they could use the list call us criminals again and then round everyone up We the people have given the government way too much control over our personal lives ..


Be very aware lol. That is exactly what happened here. Everyone that registered as a med grower was eventually ordered to stop and were subject to inspection to force compliance, thankfully there is an injunction in place for those that were already approved but still. I was always skepticle of giving any info about what I did and never applied, thank god I didn't.​


----------



## BobCajun (Apr 20, 2017)

> *Is there a personal use exemption?*





> The Tobacco Tax Act provides for exemptions that allow an individual to:
> 
> 
> produce and process for his or her own personal use, and not for sale, up to 15 kilograms of raw leaf tobacco per calendar year
> ...


http://www.fin.gov.on.ca/en/tax/tt/rawleaf.html


----------



## ThcGuy (Jun 8, 2017)

100cm height restrictions? Easy to do in a grow room but as soon as the grow goes outside you are at the mercy of nature. I guess you could just chop the top off when it stretches during flowering.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 8, 2017)

ThcGuy said:


> 100cm height restrictions? Easy to do in a grow room but as soon as the grow goes outside you are at the mercy of nature. I guess you could just chop the top off when it stretches during flowering.


You stake it down and out.


----------



## ThcGuy (Jun 9, 2017)

Budley Doright said:


> You stake it down and out.



I'm pretty sure they will just measure the length of the stalk weather its upright or laying on its side.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 9, 2017)

ThcGuy said:


> I'm pretty sure they will just measure the length of the stalk weather its upright or laying on its side.


Well like I said earlier, once an outlaw, always an outlaw.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

Is it true peyote is legal in canada?


----------



## DigitalTorture (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Is it true peyote is legal in canada?


Yeah it is


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

DigitalTorture said:


> Yeah it is


Nice my skins not brown enough or enough of my ancestors raped and murdered for me to be allowed to use it.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> It's really 6 plants anyway, because all that happens with 6 is a fine. Considering there's a 99.99% chance that no cops will ever be counting or measuring your plants, I'd say it's worth the risk. I don't recall what happens if the plants are taller, same thing probably. Also the 30 gram limit is really something like 50, if you don't mind risking a fine.


Shit i spent 3 months in county in texas for .5 grams


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> That was rough. They fed you for 3 months on the public purse for nothing really. Generous folk I guess. Cost them probably a few grand to punish you for about $5 worth of weed. Geniuses at work.


And decided they were doctors and i didnt need my medication


----------



## DigitalTorture (Jun 9, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> Bad news, Bill C-45 passed 2nd reading yesterday. Here's the vote results. The Conservatives put up a valiant fight, except for one turncoat, Scott Reid. The NDP, being huge sellouts, all voted yes. Let this be a lesson to all those who voted NDP. I blame you for this. The nation HAD to vote Liberal, to get rid of Harper, but it could have used a better distribution of Cons and NDPs. They've formed a dark alliance with the Libtards to ruin the country in order to enrich themselves, and especially to ruin Alberta, to hit Canada right in its "nuts", if you will. Their evil knows no bounds.
> 
> It still needs to pass a 3rd reading and then the Senate. Weren't most of the Senators appointed by Harper? Might be a chance yet. There's only 18 Liberal senators. There's 38 "CPC" and 35 Independent Senators Group, supposedly non-affiliated to any political party. The Libs may have a majority in the government but they don't in the Senate, and they have to pass it.


And just why is this bad news? Who the hell cares about the politics of it all? Go argue that shit somewhere else.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

God bless socialism eh?


----------



## GroErr (Jun 9, 2017)

Just grow what you need and keep it stealth, it's been happening for thousands of years ..


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Just grow what you need and keep it stealth, it's been happening for thousands of years ..
> 
> View attachment 3958160 View attachment 3958161 View attachment 3958162


Yeah i extract my own drugs


----------



## DigitalTorture (Jun 10, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Just grow what you need and keep it stealth, it's been happening for thousands of years ..
> 
> View attachment 3958160 View attachment 3958161 View attachment 3958162


Yep, that's what I be doing. its what I'll continue to do also. I think what they are going to try doing is having a bunch of "inspectors" coming around issuing tickets for infractions. Ie height more than 100cm, etc.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 10, 2017)

DigitalTorture said:


> Yep, that's what I be doing. its what I'll continue to do also. I think what they are going to try doing is having a bunch of "inspectors" coming around issuing tickets for infractions. Ie height more than 100cm, etc.


That's the thing, inspectors would not be needed, nor practical if everyone is allowed to grow. Remember this is for personal use, not like a production facility selling into medical or recreational markets. Those are the one's they should be concentrating on regulating as it's been shown already that they (LP's) can't regulate themselves.

They talk about legalization, they talk about declassifying it, but it's all talk while they continue to treat it as a dangerous class 1 drug. That evil weed mentality is still prevalent and will continue for a long time. Some provinces/municipalities will go to the extreme and try to control it, they'll ask for more funding to support make-work programs (inspectors) that we will end up paying for. Over regulation will drive prices so high it will feed the black market they're supposedly trying to kill.

If you took out the evil weed mentality, looked at it logically and truly legalized production for personal use, they'd regulate it like they do tobacco or alcohol, both much worse for your health than weed. I don't know of any inspections, height limits, special impaired driving regulations or any of the other stupid "issues" that are MJ specific if producing your own beer, wine or tobacco.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 10, 2017)

DigitalTorture said:


> Yep, that's what I be doing. its what I'll continue to do also. I think what they are going to try doing is having a bunch of "inspectors" coming around issuing tickets for infractions. Ie height more than 100cm, etc.


You basically are subject to inspection if you get you medical permit to grow and I haven't heard of anyone having Hellth Canada come a-knocking to check out their grows. Plenty having the cops at the door because of a neighbour's complaint or a domestic dispute then hopefully the cops contact HC and get confirmation that the grow is legal then GTFO of your house.

Different municipalities have tried to halt home growing using their own bylaws. Maple Ridge in BC used higher than normal power bills to force home inspections and it was often that people had just installed something that used a lot of power like a hot tub or pottery kiln. Then they were billing people over $5000 for the privilege of having their privacy invaded for doing nothing wrong. That got shot down and I believe there is an on-going class action lawsuit pending against the city. I think they found one grow out of the hundred or so "inspections" they did and it was a legal grow. Not sure what happened with that.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 10, 2017)

OldMedUser said:


> You basically are subject to inspection if you get you medical permit to grow and I haven't heard of anyone having Hellth Canada come a-knocking to check out their grows. Plenty having the cops at the door because of a neighbour's complaint or a domestic dispute then hopefully the cops contact HC and get confirmation that the grow is legal then GTFO of your house.
> 
> Different municipalities have tried to halt home growing using their own bylaws. Maple Ridge in BC used higher than normal power bills to force home inspections and it was often that people had just installed something that used a lot of power like a hot tub or pottery kiln. Then they were billing people over $5000 for the privilege of having their privacy invaded for doing nothing wrong. That got shot down and I believe there is an on-going class action lawsuit pending against the city. I think they found one grow out of the hundred or so "inspections" they did and it was a legal grow. Not sure what happened with that.


Yeah that's what it'll come down to, provincial or municipal inspection programs and how idiotic they go. Only thing that would force my hand to register would be the power bill angle, even then I'd probably be under the radar with my bills as I'm all LED. They deserve a class action suit if they try those inspections based on power usage. Welcome to prohibition V 2.0.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 10, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Welcome to prohibition V 2.0.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## kkt3 (Oct 18, 2017)

Seems the Canadian government is realizing the height restriction of 100 cm won’t work. They have taken the height restriction out of the bill. Great news!!!


----------



## DigitalTorture (Oct 18, 2017)

kkt3 said:


> Seems the Canadian government is realizing the height restriction of 100 cm won’t work. They have taken the height restriction out of the bill. Great news!!!


Yeah, honestly, did they ever really think they could enforce it? Lmao


----------



## GroErr (Oct 18, 2017)

Keep in mind that the original 100cm limit was at the federal level and that's where it was removed. That could change, at least temporarily until it's challenged in the courts at the provincial level. Ontario hasn't announced anything for home grows but Alberta has already announced that they will be somehow applying a height limit provincially, not only that, they won't allow outdoor grows, only indoor. They somehow think that they can manage that???

https://www.alberta.ca/cannabis-framework.aspx#p6241s5


----------



## kkt3 (Oct 18, 2017)

For sure. That would be a nice retirement job. Going around with your tape measure checking plant heights.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 18, 2017)

kkt3 said:


> For sure. That would be a nice retirement job. Going around with your tape measure checking plant heights.


And doing QA testing


----------



## kkt3 (Oct 18, 2017)

Haha that’s right. I forgot cause it’s the end of the day and I’ve been QA testing all day...


----------



## DigitalTorture (Oct 18, 2017)

As far as I know, Ontario is not going to allow home grows at all. Also, it wouldn't be enforceable anyways being as you would need a warrant to enter a premise or property. Imagine what a judge would say if the cops wanted a warrant because someone has a plant that was 110cm. That and it would have only been a fine anyways.


----------



## TacoMac (Oct 18, 2017)

As an American, I'd like to weigh in on this. Let me go back to the OP for just a moment:



DigitalTorture said:


> Canada, 4 plant count with 100cm height restriction.


You're (Canadian Government) riding a VERY slippery slope on this for more than one reason.

It's nearly impossible to police.
It adds to a problem of policing, not simplifies it.
It effects some growers, but not others.
This legislation was obviously written by somebody that has absolutely NO IDEA what they're doing. Some strains grow taller than others naturally, but net the same yields. Some strains are engineered to grow smaller, but net the same yields.

What they're trying to do is regulate how much you can grow. But this is the wrong way to go about doing it. Completely. It will be nearly impossible to justify. To wit:

What if a guy with 4 plants he scrogs and crops nets 8 ounces per plant for a total of 32 ounces and he never gets ovder the 39 inch (100cm) height. How is it that is legal but a guy that has just one plant that hits 43 inches (109cm) and nets only 6.5 ounces isn't?

What are you actually saving? What purpose does that law serve?

It's more nickel and dime bullshit that in the grand scheme of things solves nothing at all. Either you're going to let people grow plants or you are not. It's really that simple and you can't make it any more complex than that or it's simply impossible to police it.

The more complex you make a law the more impossible it becomes to police it. If you want to control yields, then you have to limit not only the number of plants, but the way in which they are grown. Even then, you're still not going to accomplish what you want.

At the end of the day, it's either legal or it isn't. Restrictions are just going to be circumvented at least and completely bypassed at most.

Tell folks they can have two plants and that's it and let it ride. Or 3. Or whatever...but the rest is just pure bullshit.


----------



## DigitalTorture (Oct 18, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> As an American, I'd like to weigh in on this. Let me go back to the OP for just a moment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, they scraped the height restriction a couple weeks ago. So just 4 plants, unless your province said differently. I'm in Manitoba and it looks like we are going full throttle with everything. They are even going to allow private sales.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 18, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> As an American, I'd like to weigh in on this. Let me go back to the OP for just a moment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you're preaching to the converted, it's ridiculous, unmanageable, and most importantly, unnecessary. Besides, many of the bull-shit restrictions are unconstitutional and will be immediately challenged in the courts. That's why we're calling it prohibition 2.0, not legalization.


----------



## kkt3 (Oct 18, 2017)

Should we really expect anything less from governments, then to fuck things up!! Hopefully they will pull their heads outta their asses. I know, wishful thinking!!


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 18, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> As an American, I'd like to weigh in on this. Let me go back to the OP for just a moment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you thought our government was smart right lol. This is going to be just a bunch of bullshit. Ontario is quoting $10 a gram ..... thank you, I will now come out of retirement .


----------



## DigitalTorture (Oct 18, 2017)

Budley Doright said:


> And you thought our government was smart right lol. This is going to be just a bunch of bullshit. Ontario is quoting $10 a gram ..... thank you, I will now come out of retirement .


Ikr?! I'm not in retirement, but a guy is gonna make a killing if the government thinks they are going to charge that much. I was thinking like MAYBE 5 dollars a gram for top shelf stuff.


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 18, 2017)

Well I'm retired and glad for it, although I do miss some things . I'm watching these bumbling assholes make it a giant twat stain of a mess. The Indian dispensaries are selling pretty good smoke, hit and miss, but for the most part not bad for $50 a quarter and no one's gonna hit the res and shut em down so there's a fail right there lol. The growers are down to 1600- 1500 a pound and lower for quantity so yup a giant fail. $10 a gram ..... lol. Once an outlaw....always an outlaw .


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 19, 2017)

If you are scared goto church. MANY Ways of going around sed laws.

First there is a medical program that is way better then "legal growing coming in the next few months". None of these hight restrictions. At only 3 grams script you are allowed 15 plants and 4 grams 20 plants.. 

2) Just grow and DONT SHOW OR TELL. What you think cannabis has only be growing legally for the past how many years. 

This topic is a JOKE. Get a pair of BALLS or Med Script if you dont want to "get in trouble or court or whatever"...



TacoMac said:


> As an American, I'd like to weigh in on this. Let me go back to the OP for just a moment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DigitalTorture (Oct 19, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> This topic is a JOKE. Get a pair of BALLS or Med Script if you dont want to "get in trouble or court or whatever"...


I think most people do have balls about growing. Not everyone just jumped on the bandwagon in the past couple years. I've been involved with cannabis longer than you would guess. Some of us just would rather not fake an illness or even have that mentality to begin with?

And why don't people seem to know that there IS NO MORE HEIGHT RESTRICTION?! It's gone from the legislation. They took it out.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 19, 2017)

DigitalTorture said:


> I think most people do have balls about growing. Not everyone just jumped on the bandwagon in the past couple years. I've been involved with cannabis longer than you would guess. Some of us just would rather not fake an illness or even have that mentality to begin with?
> 
> And why don't people seem to know that there IS NO MORE HEIGHT RESTRICTION?! It's gone from the legislation. They took it out.


NOBODY said anything about faking any illness. 

Categories

Backpain and (not chronic) can be treated for cannabis or appetite. Many everday things that the government has issued.

So these plant restrictions mean NOTHING.


----------



## DigitalTorture (Oct 19, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> NOBODY said anything about faking any illness.
> 
> Categories
> 
> ...


They mean NOTHING because they don't exist. Don't you understand, or are you too stoned?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 19, 2017)

DigitalTorture said:


> They mean NOTHING because they don't exist. Don't you understand, or are you too stoned?


Oh I understand not stoned at all. 

The person that made this post and i quote 

"Canada, 4 plant count with 100cm height restriction. What are everyone's thoughts on this? With the new legislation being introduced sometime during next week, we will know for sure, but I personally think we will be allowed 6."

Do they understand? Or why even ask. Whoopsi....


----------



## DigitalTorture (Oct 19, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Oh I understand not stoned at all.
> 
> The person that made this post and i quote
> 
> ...


That would be me, and it seems that you are getting worked up for nothing. Have a good day sir/mam.


----------



## Egzoset (Nov 7, 2017)

Salutations DigitalTorture,
Salutations Everybody,

The thread is worth attention enough for me to have prepared a concatenated reply (...), hoping this will fit in better than the previous provocation(s)...





DigitalTorture said:


> Canada, 4 plant count... ...I personally think we will be allowed 6.


Québec = 2 LPs (over 67 so far!!) + ZERO plant:

*La Presse -* *Cannabis: Québec dit non à la production privée* (2017-Sep-14)

« *Québec ne permettra pas aux citoyens de faire pousser eux-mêmes leurs plants de pot, même si cette autoproduction est autorisée par le projet de loi fédéral déposé en avril dernier.* »​
Translation: NO.

It's from the same socio-toxic minister who managed to find her "inspiration" at the COP6/FCTC 2014 event which occured behind closed doors in Russia, equating tobacco, e-Cigs and VAPORIZERS!

​
Briefly put that's an individual with great power and even more responsability, yet with zero objectivity/credibility as she felt useful to tell her own personal stories on TV, 1st about cancer killing her dad then about her own struggling with *SMOKING*...



itsmehigh said:


> What are you worried about?


If i can be excused to skip huge preliminaries i'll just say *V I L I F I C A T I O N* then "saving" the lost (satistically-ellusive) children of planet Itnoc...







Lightgreen2k said:


> ...come on people use your brains. It is not that serious.


When a man on the land of cap'tain Itnoc is *KILLED by POLICE over 8 oz* not even his own there's no other option for me than to reply it's *DEAD serious*, on the contrary.

Ref.: _#1) Jean-Pierre Bony now renamed Bony Jean-Pierre by a single-sourced mass-media press. #2) Christian Gilbert, the SPVM-GTi agent with plenty of alternative weapon training (*since 2008* or so...) who still managed to deadly injure a sitting-duck target with his "plastic wand" projectile... Actually this was serious enough to send him in a criminal court of justice (where only his lawyer showed up), simply to be cleared in the end as there's been zero echo since last fall when he was supposed to undergo trial in front of a juge, i figured._



DigitalTorture said:


> The purpose of this thread was to get feedback and start a discussion on how people feel about the new law... ... I prefer to say "i smoke cannabis because i like it!".


Although i got no acquaintances in the carceral universe i always felt Justin Trudeau must *NOT* be trusted simply because of quite some the *long chain of paradoxal events*, since Joy Davies for example, which constistently consolidated this attitude (and still does today).

To me it's not the best strategy though, allowing our enemy to remain in control of the spotlights continuously, while bigot anti-cannabic prohibitionists take over our public institutions to impose their socio-toxic values. Those who got their "medical" rights protected by our constitution are still being challenged and yet those monsters are not and now the war is about to turn ugly when it comes to "stoner$"/"droÿé$", not to mention the distortions in an artificially inflated "legal" market.

In other words i'd prefer to say « what makes them so "holier than us" that gives them the right to invade our lives, threaten our families including those very same children they pretend to "save", blaming us for trauma leading to permanent prejudice, etc. »...

Then i'd force them and their clueless supporters to watch documentaries as "*Fix-my-Kid*" and "*Kids-for-Cash*", for starters:











Which is what Justin MiniHarper is trying to import to a country of Canuck citizens right now IMHO! 

Hence it's quite about time we finally question obvious/blatant TrudeauMania on propagandist TV, including CBC/SRC.



Budley Doright said:


> ...there needs to be more thought put into the growing aspect...


All right, how about putting the "stoner$"/"droÿé$" needs 1st, although Justin Trudeau clearly expressed himself, last year (...), saying in Toronto that he's NOT doing it to « "PLEASE" recreational users » exactly?!





Which to me pretty much closes any dialog on the urgent need to support adapted genetic selection, for example. Suitable consumption methods & ritual(s) being right next in my list of priorities.

The least i can argue is that the law due for revision by the senate is NOT on my side and probably not yours neither unless you're one of those "medical" hostages who supported an artificial good vs evil discrimination system with their legal signature, just to fulfill their own pressing needs in priority, when proper de-scheduling could have served the masses including themselves!...

How about LPs discussing behind closed doors about using *BANNED* pesticides to produce mari-caca for those same "medical" client$? Or Québec's *Hydropothecary* working hard to define the detection threshold level of *myclobutanil* (below 0.01 PPM), even dispatching it for everyone to consider including "organized crime"... Now lets consider for a minute the frightening possibility of emerging *synergies* knowing there were *200+* pesticides on the Washington list, as i vaguely recall!...




{ This message continues next... }


----------



## Egzoset (Nov 7, 2017)

{ My previous message continues here. }




Budley Doright said:


> I'm going to have to read the whole thing in detail.


CDSA rings a bell anyone??

[ *laws-lois.justice.gc.ca/eng/acts/c-38.8/PITIndex.html* ]

*C*ontrolled *D*rugs and *S*ubstances *A*ct

*2017

From 2017-05-18 to 2017-10-25
From 2017-05-05 to 2017-05-17
From 2017-05-04 to 2017-05-04
From 2017-02-22 to 2017-05-03
*
*2016

From 2016-11-30 to 2017-02-21
From 2016-11-28 to 2016-11-29
From 2016-10-31 to 2016-11-27
From 2016-02-09 to 2016-10-30
From 2016-02-05 to 2016-02-08
From 2016-01-13 to 2016-02-04
*

*




*
(Seen on *InfoMan* @ SRC)​


DigitalTorture said:


> I am under the impression that we should be stocking up on seeds.


Your sense of auto-preservation ain't failing there! 



DigitalTorture said:


> Don't sign and you will be considered "illicit CANNABIS"


With government being the only provider it makes it easy enough to use GMOs with a couple bio-markers: none means prison, #1 is for "medical", #2 for "stoner$"/"droÿé$"... Or just use traçable pesticide soups instead!




Budley Doright said:


> I was always skepticle of giving any info about what I did and never applied, thank god I didn't.


Electrical "smart" meters might very well "auto-apply" on behalf of growers, once the bigot army feels ready; picking their prizes 1-by-1, e.g. isolated individuals facing the state.



Budley Doright said:


> ...once an outlaw, always an outlaw.


Which is perfectly TRUE with a calculating liar/manipulator as Justin Trudeau!!





DigitalTorture said:


> Who the hell cares about the politics of it all?


Read above: it's *ALL* been about *POLITICAL* head games, in blaunt denial of our democratic rights/institutions and beyond...



DigitalTorture said:


> As far as I know, Ontario is not going to allow home grows at all. Also, it wouldn't be enforceable anyways...


Québec's sinister of health (and healthy ways!) may have preceeded Ontario on this one!

Never forget that Trudeau exploited the language barrier to fuel and maintain confusion over the "incidental possession" which the Liberals forgot to properly translate as "possession simple": IMO they just did it on purpose... As a matter of fact confusion compounded with division has been with us all over the place, English federalist Canada against nationalist French Québec, the worthy "medical" against "criminals", LPs against dispensaries, "science" against bigot anti-cannabic prohibitionism resulting in more criminalization enforced by POLICE when it should be handled like a Public Health issue, and so on and on and on...

To make it short: *DIVIDE TO CONQUER*. 

All financed by public money, e.g. at a height of about half a billion dollars, so far...

By chance we're not all sleeping when key events occur that can fuel an independent press, for example:






[ *poll.forumresearch.com/post/2782/federal-horserace-september-2017/* ]
TFP: *Fall Blues for Trudeau* (2017-Sep-24)​
Good day, have fun!!


----------



## DigitalTorture (Nov 7, 2017)

"In other words i'd prefer to say « what makes them so "holier than us" that gives them the right to invade our lives, threaten our families including those very same children they pretend to "save", blaming us for traumaleading to permanent prejudice, etc. »..."

No kidding, this whole save the children argument is just stupid. Why can't they just say......

"hey, we realized that cannabis is in fact pretty harmless and you should be able too consume, possess and cultivate it without fear of retribution. We were wrong about this whole thing and we are sorry."


----------



## Egzoset (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi again DigitalTorture,



DigitalTorture said:


> Egzoset said:
> 
> 
> > In other words i'd prefer to say « what makes them so "holier than us" that gives them the right to invade our lives, threaten our families including those very same children they pretend to "save", blaming us for trauma leading to permanent prejudice, etc.
> ...


No kidding, i consider myself as a former lost teenager of planet Itnoc.

The fact is, if we can accept the obvious reality below, e.g. _unlike_ Trudeau who prefers to re-focus "debates" on Nixon's "fault", only to serve his own centric electoralist hidden agenda, euh... M'well then i must stress that "Indian Hemp"/"Chanvre Indien"/"Cannabis sativa L." were 1st effectively demonized internationally at the Geneva Opium Convention of 1925, officially starting in February 19 to be exact:

[ *www.admin.ch/opc/fr/classified-compilation/19250006/index.html* ]
(Sorry, this is the French version from Switzerland...)

Convention internationale relative aux stupéfiants
Conclue à Genève le 19 février 1925
Approuvée par l'Assemblée fédérale le 14 juin 1928
Ratification déposée par la Suisse le 3 avril 1929
Entrée en vigueur pour la Suisse le 2 juillet 1929​Now please everyone, pay some serious attention to the amount of "hits" searching for these most relevant key-words, under the circumstances:

1 Hit - "Canada"
9 Hits - "Chanvre Indien"
1 Hit - "Cannabis" (sativa L.)
1 Hit - "Hachich"
*ZERO* HIT - "Enfant" (e.g. child in English!)...





​Raoul Dandurand had been rewarded for his contributions to the League of Nations with a president chair that very same year, not long after the infamous book of Emily F. Murphy aka Janey Canuck was sent by boat to be added to their library as "reference", according to rumours!...





​Which means their "science" was that of zealots as "doctor" *John Warnock*, a guy who never cared to talk to his patients without a translator standing by (!), in his Cairo/Egypt asylum for hashich insane "addicts"...

Still worse, this fine Liberal diplomat happened to be married to Joséphine Marchand, another pro-feminist activist who once also printed her own papers, literally: "Le coin du feu"! So... Who's gullible enough not to suspect that in their little hermetic "elite" universe such politically driven individuals didn't know each other!...





​Then i must ask: *who's really this gullible today, enough not to conclude* that *Trudeau chose his* *LIBERAL LEGACY* over the future of Canadian voters who put him in Ottawa nonetheless, including the parents of *vulnerable children* who are about to be infected by more socio-toxic propaganda, direct from national TV, even on premium hours!

M'well, i mean go figure... 



DigitalTorture said:


> ...we realized that cannabis is in fact pretty harmless and you should be able too consume, possess and cultivate it without fear of retribution. We were wrong about this whole thing and we are sorry.


Justin Trudeau has great powers and even more responsability, as the calculator mind that he is i just can't believe he never heard about *POLICE* actually *KILLING* the competition - unarmed and framed by the 4 solid sides of a brick wall, much like a sitting duck on flat water... Ah, and not too long after the nomination of Bill G20 Blair, to top it all!
Euh... Please tell me, didn't i make sense at all expressing such outrage? 

Hoping i found suitable words that will reach its target within our very fragmented "community"! 

Good day, have fun!!


----------

